# Met Mr. Jerky last week (long story)



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

I was going to mail some stuff last week and went to my local post office.  It is a small one and only have about 12 parking slots.

As I drive in...Mr. Jerky drove from the EXIT (it is one way) and parked his Toyota Tundra forming an X with the parking delineators.  Having the truck occupy 3 parking slots closest to the building.  I sighed and decided to park farther out and went into the building.  While I am checking my PO Box, Mr. Jerky went in.  While waiting at the line I talked to him...

Dario: Sir, it will probably be best if you can fix the way your truck is parked.
Mr. Jerky: Why, does it bother you!?
Dario: Not anymore but I had to park accross instead...besides others may come in and they won't have any other parking slot to use. 
Mr. Jerky: THAT is the problem with this country...we think of others rather than just thinking of ourselves!!!
Dario: (Jaw almost drops)
Clerk one : Excuse me sir, are you occupying 2 parking slots?
Dario: No, Three (shows 3 fingers)
Mr. Jerky: Don't butt in!!!  We are having a private conversation here.  It is none of your business (talking to clerk) 
Clerk one : Sir, it is my business since paying customers may not have a parking slot to park on.
Mr. Jerky: I demand to talk to your supervisor!!!
Clerk one: (Talking to super)  Manny can you check if his truck is occupying more than one slot?
Super: (after coming back)  He is occupying THREE!!!
Dario: That's what I said
Mr. Jerky: This lady jumped in a private conversation. I demand to talk to the supervisor!!!
Super: Sir, you will have to move your truck.  I am the supervisor
Mr. Jerky: Then give me your number.  I also want to talk to your supervisor.
Super: No way I am giving you my number...you call central...here is the number.  Now please move your truck.
Mr. Jerky: I will move it after I get my stamp.
Clerk one: I won't wait on you...move the truck first before I sell you a stamp
Mr. Jerky: Gets USPS phone number, start calling using cell phone and walks out.
Customers 1, 2, 3: If you need any witness we will testify for you (adressing the clerk)
Customer 4 walks in...talking how he can't find a parking space because of a truck occupying 3 slots. [}]

Unbelievable how some people are totally blinded.  Today I was told by the clerk that Mr. Jerky did report her. Now she is under investigation.


----------



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

Dario, why the heck did you post this, it mus've been alot of work with all that typing.

You KNOW were only supposed to care about ourselves only don't you???

Sheesh I can't believe you wasted time writing us all this[]





Thanks! -Darick


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

Yep, like the time you wasted typing the Raffle ad at Woodnet []  

Thanks!


----------



## chitswood (May 10, 2006)

Wow your on top of things, I just did that[][][]


----------



## airrat (May 10, 2006)

I would have unhooked his trailer if it didnt have a lock.  Then parked right in front of his truck, chocked his tires and poured sugar into his gas tank.[][}]

Sad how some people are like that.  I was going to the post office the other day to mail a pen to get engraved.  I had my baby in one hand and the other full.  Some jerk stepped in front of me.  Silly me I thought it was to hold the door for me since my hands were full.  The "mule's backside" stepped through and shut the door.   Two other people outside saw it and opened the door for me.  I asked the guy if he enjoyed being an a&^hole all his life or if it was just inflamed today.  He didnt respond when everyone else spoke up with me.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

Tom,

If he has a trailer I would have understood...but it is only a truck that will fit in one slot.

It does surprise me sometimes how other people act.  I can't talk the way you did to the guy...but he sure deserved it.


----------



## Johnathan (May 10, 2006)

Me, Me, Me. It is so crazy how people are sometimes.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 10, 2006)

One I saw years ago still remains with me.  This guy came out of K-mart with a cart.  He unloaded it into his SUV, and pushed the cart behind the next car and left it.  As he got into his SUV, the cart slowly rolled from behind the car he left it blocking to behind his SUV.  As he backed up, his vehicle turned the cart over and he backed up until it hit his rear axle.  As I drove away, he was getting out to see what happened.  I still laugh when I think about this one!!  No, I didn't touch the cart, I believe a Higher Power didn't like his attitude either!!

Dario, good for you for speaking up, and for the Postal employees for standing up for what is right!


----------



## thewishman (May 10, 2006)

What a perfect turkey! At least you spoke up, I'm never brave enough to say anything

I did get to witness the perfect revenge once:

Almost 25 years ago, I was working in a large manufacturing plant. All of the supervisors are men until this female engineer is hired. Almost everyone is ok with the new lady, except for one jerk who constantly teases, propositions and belittles her. After a few months of the harassment, all the supervisors are in a meeting - just before the meeting starts there is a brief silence. The female turns to her tormentor and says, just loud enough for everyone to hear, "Hey Jim, I'm going to a conference next weekend, do you want to come with me?" Jim gets all red in the face and says, "Yeah!" As everyone is turning to each other in disbelief she says, "That's great! It's a hemorrhoids convention, and I was asked to bring a perfect (expletive deleted)!" He never bothered her again.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

William & Chris,

It is difficult especially when the Jerky is much bigger than I am [] which is almost always the case [B)][xx(]


----------



## DocStram (May 10, 2006)

Dario 
Casual Conversation is a perfect place for your post. I enjoyed reading it. Here are my thoughts about the whole deal ..... once somebody has clearly established himself as being a jerk .... I leave it at that. I mean, I'm grateful that he has let it be known that he's a jerk because now I know how to deal with him .... I'm going to stay away from him. It can be dangerous dealing with a jerk. I just appreciate them taking the time to clearly let the rest of the world know that they're a jerk. And, I leave it at that.  Know what I mean? So, next time, just step back and smile at Mr Jerk.


----------



## airrat (May 10, 2006)

Dario
Normally I am even tempered and just blow stuff off like that.  For some reason that day I felt obliged to speak up.  Must have been the meds.

I truly belive in Karma.  You can either build up your Karma or totally blow it away.

The cart rolling behind his truck, KARMA!!!!!!  I would have fallen out of my truck laughing.


----------



## guts (May 10, 2006)

Dario,thirty years ago the jerk would not have had an option,either he would have moved it or i would have moved him and it,age mellows us down some,Semper Fi to those who knows what it means&lt;[]


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

Bill, so you were a Marine?


----------



## alamocdc (May 10, 2006)

Semper Fi, Bill! I understand fully.

Dario, I think this guy is related to my soon to be ex-daughter-in-law.

I'da just shot him, took the keys and moved the truck to the alley!  Okay, maybe not... but the world wouldn't miss him.[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I'da just shot him, took the keys and moved the truck to the alley!  ]



Hey Billy, wanna gimme the truck after you take his keys? Could use another set of wheels and of course I'll let you do the time[}]What are friends for, right?

-Peter-[]


----------



## rtparso (May 10, 2006)

A simple kick (accidental of course) to the Achilles tendon can be effective.


----------



## sptfr43 (May 10, 2006)

you could also give him a hand by removing ALL of his lug nuts to take home and polish them[}].


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 10, 2006)

A few years ago I had the occasion to meet mister Jerk in a parking lot. His car was fairly new - my truck was a beater. When he opened the door to get out of his car he banged the door of my truck. I politely asked him if he could please be more careful. He bombarded my ears with all forms of expletives imagineable. Once he was in the store it appears my truck door opened and closed very rapidly half a dozen times coming into contact at different points on his door as I was backing out. It was very satisfying.[]


----------



## woodwish (May 11, 2006)

Until we make it legal to shot stupid people we will continue to have these problems, yep, sure will! []

Living in a tourist area we get more than our fair share of jerks, I always wonder if they are as obnoxious at home as they are here. Evidently they are! []


----------



## Dario (May 11, 2006)

Okay, you guys are starting to scare me [:0][}]


----------



## Ron Mc (May 11, 2006)

Dario,
You could have just politely given him a pen as a gesture of what mankind can be like. Obviously the nib of the refill would be set to break off as soon as he put it in his pocket! Then in utter shock you could exclaim, "WOW, The ink stain looks like your truck taking up three spaces!" []


----------



## jssmith3 (May 11, 2006)

Once at a stop light I witnessed a good one.  There were 2 teenagers stopped at a light and the driver threw a bag of trash (fast food bag) out the window.  The passenger in the car next to them got out, picked up the trash and stuck it under the windshield whipper of his car and said "I know you didn't mean to drop that!" We all honked and cheered this women for this and the teenager just rolled up his window and took off. I would be afraid in this day and age to do that.
Janet


----------



## guts (May 11, 2006)

Dario,yep,four years worth.


----------



## gerryr (May 11, 2006)

My favorite line to people like that is  "Did you have to go to school to learn to an A#$%^&e or were you just born that way?"[]


----------



## woodwish (May 11, 2006)

OK, I'm voting for Ron's solution, that's funny!


----------



## Mudder (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Semper Fi to those who knows what it means&lt;[]



Although I was not a Marine I have great respect for anyone who served in any branch of the military. Our unit motto was "De Oppresso Liber" and I served from 1980-1986; And again from 1990-1992.


----------



## mwechtal (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Mudder,
I didn't serve at all, but I also have the greatest respect for all our soldiers whatever the branch. Unfortunately, there usually seems to be enough work to go around for all branches. Especially for the special forces.

Mike


----------



## DFM (May 12, 2006)

That guy should know better than to tee off a postal employee.  There is a reason we have the term "going postal"!!!!


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Dario,thirty years ago the jerk would not have had an option,either he would have moved it or i would have moved him and it,age mellows us down some,Semper Fi to those who knows what it means&lt;[]


Yappers BUT I forget once in a while about the 30 yr thing and go a little NUTS LOL...Iam about as mellow as Iam ever gona get and for those that really know me know its true to meet me the first time you chalk me up as a arse hole nut bag :O) I most likely would blocked him in and took my time getting my business done and then delt with the @#$%^&*()He could kill me he can beat me up NOT likly but he can't eat me I weigh in at about 320 lb's and 6'2" and just a mellow teddy bear my voice makes folks think Iam mad when I say hello !! Needless to say MY Wife answers the ph for our business lol





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Skye (May 12, 2006)

I used to wear jungle boots with a screw screwed through the sole sideways, poking out about 1/8" for such occasions. May be a little obvious with a truck though...

Valve stem removers are always good to have on hand as well.


----------



## Dario (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Okay, you guys are starting to scare me [:0][}]



Yet again [:0]


----------



## Scottydont (May 12, 2006)

There a many kinds of people in this world. In my younger and less wiser days I encountered a guy who parked in a handicapped space while a lady in a walker had to park 15 spaces away from a storefront. I asked him if he was handicapped, he said NO and walked into the store. I hooked a tow chain to my 4x4 and pulled his car out of the parking lot (his tires screeching and growling all the way) and left it in the gravel next to street. After parking my truck I was greeted to the clapping of a small croud outside the store. I am sure it was easy for the jerk to find his car...all he had to do was follow the skid marks in the parking lot! []


----------

